# Plus-Zeichen List item



## Ombra (1. Dezember 2013)

Hallo,

ich habe in meinem Wordpress-Blog ein Menü, dessen Menüpunkte mit einem Punkt/bzw. Kreis beginnen. Ich möchte allerdings das es ein +Zeichen wird...
Wie mache ich das? 
Danke


----------



## Jan-Frederik Stieler (2. Dezember 2013)

Hi,

```
li {
  padding-left: 1.2em;
}

li:before {
  content: '+'; /* Am besten den charcode verwenden */
  display: inline-block;
  margin-left: -1.2em;
  width: 1.2em;
}?
```

Grüße


----------



## Ombra (2. Dezember 2013)

Ich habe folgendes eingegeben, und er zeigt mir einen Punkt UND danach ein Pluzeichen an:


```
.widget ol,
.widget ul,
.widget li {
	margin-left: 0.5em;
	padding-left: 1.2em;
	font-family: 'Ubuntu', sans-serif;
}

.widget li:before {
    content: '+';
    display: inline-block;
    margin-left: -1.2em;
    width: 1.2em;
}
```
Ich möchte aber nur das Pluszeichen


----------



## Jan-Frederik Stieler (2. Dezember 2013)

Hi,
dann mach noch ein

```
li {
list-style-type: none;
}
```

Hatte ich gestern vergessen reinzuschreiben.

Grüße


----------



## Ombra (2. Dezember 2013)

Danke das hat geklappt


----------

